# 1300 acres in Stewart County Georgia



## jcl3076 (Apr 7, 2007)

I am looking for a group/club to lease 1300 acres in Stewart County.  Large hardwood bottoms, mature planted pine and young planted pine. Deer ,Hogs, etc. Great camp site. Send message if interested.


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 8, 2007)

pms


----------



## triplec (Apr 8, 2007)

*lease*

PM sent.


----------



## smitty9615 (Apr 8, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Stewart county*

I would be interested in knowing more about  the 1300 acres.


----------



## kscsb93 (Apr 9, 2007)

*stewart county*

pm sent


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Posting more info and the specifics about the property and price would help.

Dave


----------



## skeeterbit (Apr 10, 2007)

would like to know more


----------



## caught (Apr 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Apr 14, 2007)

We're interested and pm sent for more details.

Thanks,
S-N-H


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 15, 2007)

*3 members*

There are 3 of us that always hunt together.
Do you have 3 openings and what are the rules?
Rich Kaminski
404-406-9982


----------



## LUCKYDOG (Apr 16, 2007)

*?*

Has anyone heard back from your pm's? I have not.


----------



## big kahuna (Apr 16, 2007)

Nope, e-mail either.  I am assuming it was leased but it would be nice to know.


----------



## aa07512 (Apr 16, 2007)

I havent either........


----------



## hwaldron56 (Apr 17, 2007)

Would like to lease if you can get in touch with me thanks.Harvey
hwaldron56@bellsouth.net  or 352- 535-7463 0r 352-463-3068


----------



## hwaldron56 (Apr 19, 2007)

any one heard anything yet?


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, haven't heard anything yet.


----------

